# Modificar crossover pasivo de 2 vías de Peavey pv115



## pedrojmg68 (Feb 8, 2011)

Saludos amigos, a ver quién puede darme una mano, tengo 1 cornetas peavey pv115 de 200W RMS 400W MAX la cual quiero modificar el crossover pasivo que trae, le cambie el driver por uno de mejor rendimiento el RX22 ya que trae el RX14, bueno mi problema es que el corte pasa alto esta muy hacia los agudo de hecho la trompera suena como un tweeter y lo que busco es que su frecuencia abra mas hacia los medios probe cambiando el condensador de 2 a 6mf y de esa manera salen mejor los sonidos medio y me gusto mucho de esa manera pero suena mucho más duro que antes, entonces mi pregunta, podre poner en el L1 en vez del bombillo una resistencia de 10W 12ohm para bajar un poco la potencia que va hacia el driver, ya que hice la prueba y bajo a un nivel que es agradable y dejar el segundo bombillo por si un pico y se queme este y no el driver, soportará la resistencia por lo menos 350W que es lo que manda el amplificador para esta corneta o cuanto me puede soportará esa resistencia si la coloco ahí, les dejo un dibujo del circuito del crossover pasivo que trae el paevey pv115 hecho por mi y las imagenes reales del crossover por si me eche un pelon, gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan dar.
C1= 2MF 250V
L1 y L2= bombillos de 12V 25W


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 9, 2011)

con winisd podes calcular filtros pasivos de 1er y 2do orden, medi las impedancias del woofer y el driver y anda probando con eso, proba cortar a 3000hz, despues 2500hz y asi sucesivamente hasta que te guste el sonido, también el programita calcula la atenuación del driver (L-pad) para ajustar las dos sensibilidades (lo que tu llamas sonido "duro" es que el driver es mas sensible que el woofer y suena a mas spl, tenes que atenuar el driver)


----------



## pedrojmg68 (Feb 9, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> con winisd podes calcular filtros pasivos de 1er y 2do orden, medi las impedancias del woofer y el driver y anda probando con eso, proba cortar a 3000hz, despues 2500hz y asi sucesivamente hasta que te guste el sonido, también el programita calcula la atenuación del driver (L-pad) para ajustar las dos sensibilidades (lo que tu llamas sonido "duro" es que el driver es mas sensible que el woofer y suena a mas spl, tenes que atenuar el driver)



Gracias juanfilas por tu ayuda, no tengo mucho conocimiento en calculos y como medir impedancias no se mucho de electronica solo por la estructura del circuito queria cambiar el condensador de 2mf a 4 ó 6mf para abrir un poco el corte pasa alto hacia los medios, pero resulta como tu dices el driver se hace mas sensible por abrir la frecuencia y es correcto suena mas spl en comparacion con la woofer y lo queria atenuar con una resistencia que viendolo bien quedaría mejor en serie despues del condensador tendria que probar con 10w, 15w ó 20w de 15ohm o otras medidas hasta escuchar que el driver no tenga mas spl que el bajo la idea es buscar que tanto el driver como el woofer suenen lo mas parejo posible claro calculadolo a oido por que no se ni tengo otra manera de medirlo y dejaria las dos lamparas que hagan su trabajo como protectores de pico y evitar un posible daño al driver, te parece buena idea ó tienes alguna recomendacion, gracias de antemano.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 9, 2011)

medir la impedancia en corriente continua no es nada dificil, solamente agarras el tester, pones su perilla en xx"ohm" y mides en los terminales (desconectados) del woofer y del tweeter, te va a dar un valor, si el woofer es de 8ohm lo tipico es que te de unos 6.5-5.5 ohm. una vez que tienes ese dato solo, nada mas, descargas winisd y colocas los valores correspondietes, luego la frecuencia de cruce y listo, te va a dar el valor de la bobina y el capacitor que necesitas, esa es la forma rapida y simple de hacer el crossover y viendo lo que quieres te va a servir  . Colocar solamente una resistencia no va ya que modificas los parametros del filtro, debes usar dos resistencias una en serie y otra en paralelo, el arreglo se llama L-pad y el winisd tambien lo calcula. lee el tutorial del programita que es simple y vas a aprender mucho, por el foro tambien vas a encontrar mucho usando el buscador

saludos


----------



## pedrojmg68 (Feb 9, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> medir la impedancia en corriente continua no es nada dificil, solamente agarras el tester, pones su perilla en xx"ohm" y mides en los terminales (desconectados) del woofer y del tweeter, te va a dar un valor, si el woofer es de 8ohm lo tipico es que te de unos 6.5-5.5 ohm. una vez que tienes ese dato solo, nada mas, descargas winisd y colocas los valores correspondietes, luego la frecuencia de cruce y listo, te va a dar el valor de la bobina y el capacitor que necesitas, esa es la forma rapida y simple de hacer el crossover y viendo lo que quieres te va a servir  . Colocar solamente una resistencia no va ya que modificas los parametros del filtro, debes usar dos resistencias una en serie y otra en paralelo, el arreglo se llama L-pad y el winisd tambien lo calcula. lee el tutorial del programita que es simple y vas a aprender mucho, por el foro tambien vas a encontrar mucho usando el buscador
> 
> saludos



Ok voy a seguir tu consejo gracias por la gran ayuda un saludo hermano


----------



## omar777 (Mar 31, 2011)

pedrojmg68 dijo:


> Gracias juanfilas por tu ayuda, no tengo mucho conocimiento en calculos y como medir impedancias no se mucho de electronica solo por la estructura del circuito queria cambiar el condensador de 2mf a 4 ó 6mf para abrir un poco el corte pasa alto hacia los medios, pero resulta como tu dices el driver se hace mas sensible por abrir la frecuencia y es correcto suena mas spl en comparacion con la woofer y lo queria atenuar con una resistencia que viendolo bien quedaría mejor en serie despues del condensador tendria que probar con 10w, 15w ó 20w de 15ohm o otras medidas hasta escuchar que el driver no tenga mas spl que el bajo la idea es buscar que tanto el driver como el woofer suenen lo mas parejo posible claro calculadolo a oido por que no se ni tengo otra manera de medirlo y dejaria las dos lamparas que hagan su trabajo como protectores de pico y evitar un posible daño al driver, te parece buena idea ó tienes alguna recomendacion, gracias de antemano.



Para empezar te diré, el diagrama que intentaste hacer tiene dos errores al que tu llamas bombillos en realidad son fusibles de protección para cualquier eventualidad, lo cual debería ir uno a la entrada de la bobina del bajo y el otro a la entrada del condensador.
Mira para que puedas modificar la frecuencias de corte es muy sencillo, solo tienes que aplicar la siguiente formula: C=1/(2xΠxFxR) donde:  Π=3.1416, F=frecuencia(en kHz) R es el ohmiaje del driver (me imagino que en tu caso será 8Ω), C es el valor del capacitor en uF; 1uF=10 elevado a la -6. ejemplo:

Si deseas una frecuencia de 3KHz que es igual a 3000Hz, tu driver es de 8Ω este sera igual a R , entonces C=1/(2x3.1416x3000x8) por lo tanto haciendo la operacion C=6.63uF

Así de ésta manera tienes que probar a diferentes valores de frecuencias, yo te recomendaría usar condensadores de valores comerciales en éste caso ya buscaría el valor del condensador si no la frecuencia y así sabrás a que frecuencia es el sonido que te gusta.

OJO mucho ojo, no solo está en bajar las frecuencias, por que es verdad, a frecuencias mas bajas se escucha mas fuerte, pero hay veces en que estas frecuencias son perjudiciales para los driver ya que los drivers tienen un rango de operación que están determinados por el fabricante, si estás por debajo de los límites del fabricante podrías dañar al driver.

Generalmente los rangos de frecuencia de 2.5kHz 3.5KHz aproximadamente, serían los medios agudos y los agudos de 3.5KHz a 20KHz.

Si el crossover original para los agudo vino con condensador de 2uF entonces el driver estaba trabajando a una frecuencia de 9947KHz, si tu quieres bajar a menor frecuencias tendrías que cambiar por un driver de mayor potencia como mínimo, que el driver tenga una bobina de dos pulgadas.

Te recomendaría  que no bajes demasiado la frecuencia ya que a frecuencias altas los drivers trabajan mejor sin riesgo a dañarse y además va a depender mucho de la potencia que le vas a dar si solo le das 350W no habrá mucho riesgo. 

Espero haberte ayudado en algo, hasta la próxima.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 31, 2011)

omar777 dijo:


> F=frecuencia(en kHz)


Se te pasó, querrás decir en Hz 

Bienvenido, Omar.


----------



## omar777 (Abr 1, 2011)

Bien, claro que en el rango de los agudos las frecuencias estan en KHz, pero si gustas puedes poner su equivalente en Hz; es decir 3KHZ equivale a 3000Hz o que los mismo 3x10³Hz


----------

